# Latenzproblem WoW



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen extreme Latenzeinbrüche. Manchmal kann ich problemlos spielen (Latenz zwischen 50 und 230), dann springt die Latenz innerhalb von kürzester Zeit auf über 1000 (manchmal aber auch "Nur" auf 600), vor zwei Wochen Samstag sogar auf über 3000. An dem besagten Wochenende hat mein WLAN auch kurzfristig komplett die Verbindung verloren. 
Wenn das geschilderte Problem auftritt wird meine TS3 und Skype Verbindung merklich schlechter, ich werde kaum verstanden und die Spieler verstehe ich ebenfalls schlecht. 

Router Neustart bringt nichts. Habe mich hierzu bereits mit der Telekom in Verbindung gesetzt, da ich auf ein Leitungsproblem "gehofft" hatte. Diese hat eine 3-tägige Dauermessung der Leitung durchgeführt und konnte zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine verschlechterung der Leitung feststellen. Ich habe eine 1500er DSL Leitung, rein theoretisch wäre lt. Telekom sogar mehr möglich, aber ich kann mir keine schnellere Leitung holen da die Slots hierfür nicht frei sind bzw. ein Hochschalten auf z.B. 6000 zu Verbindungsabbrüchen führen würde, da die Leitung dafür dann doch zu schwach wäre. Fazit: an der Leitung liegt es nicht, also Problem zwischen Router und meinem PC oder doch WoW?

Mir wurde empfohlen die Firmware des Routers (Fritzbox) upzudaten. Mein Problem hierbei ist, dass mein Bruder vor 3 Jahren den Router angeschlossen, eingerichtet und mit einem Passwort versehen hat, welches er natürlich nicht mehr weiß... Somit ist ein Update nicht möglich. 
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit die Fritzbox auf Werkseinstellung zurück zu setzen, bin mir allerdings unsicher was ich danach alles einstellen muss. Wir haben ebenfalls eine ISDN Anlage im Haus, diese ist an der Fritzbox angeschlossen. Meine Befürchtung ist jetzt, dass bei der Zurücksetzung auf Werkseinstellung alles weg ist und ich die komplette ISDN Anlage neu einstellen muss. Bzw. ich vielleicht bei der Eingabe der Zugangsdaten für die Internetverbindung irgendwas falsch mache. Ausserdem habe ich das Problem dass sowohl mein Laptop als auch mein normaler PC via WLAN mit dem Router verbunden sind. *Sollte ich auf Werkseinstellung zurück setzen, weiß die Fritzbox ja nicht mehr dass sie eigentlich per WLAN Verbindung mit meinem PC oder Laptop herstellen darf. 
*
Habt ihr hier eine Idee? Ich wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Viele Grüsse
Shantia


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2011)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Lag-Probleme anderer WoW Spieler, was man so in den letzten Wochen hört. Insbesondere seit Cataclysm scheint da vieles im Argen zu sein.

Woran es genau liegt, kann man nur mutmaßen, ebenso ob ein update der Firmware wirklich was bringt. Ich habe speziell am Wochenende - in der Woche vormittags z.B. nicht - auch sehr hohe Latenzen. Das geht dann gerne mal bis 1000 hoch, obwohl ich 6000er DSL Kabel habe.
In der Woche Vormittags habe ich im besten Fall eine Latenz von 50.

Also irgendwie habe ich zumindest bei mir das Gefühl, dass es auch an den Stoßzeiten liegt, Primetime... Wochenende... Sonntags.. wo jeder vor dem Rechner hockt. Vormittags wo viele nicht zuhause sind, scheint es besser zu sein. Das ist aber eine rein subjektive Beobachtung und ich kann nicht sagen inwiefern das mit der Lösung des Problems zusammenhängen könnte. Ich bin bei Kabel Deutschland - bisher nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Du bist ja bei der Telekom und mit denen hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Also Fragen über Fragen, aber da müsste man genauer nachforschen um die Ursache solcher Probleme zu finden. Dafür fehlt mir im Moment leider die Zeit. In dem Sinne, drücke die Daumen dass es besser wird.


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Die Frage ist halt, inwieweit Latenzprobleme in WoW sich so stark auf mein Skype / TS auswirken können und wieso das WLAN komplett aufgibt. 

Teilweise gehts auch Abends einwandfrei, dann geht die Latenz kurz rauf und 5 Minuten später kann ich ohne Probleme weiter spielen. Das macht sich natürlich besonders gut wenn ich grad dabei bin in Grim Batol HC den ersten Boss zu heilen und vom Blitz getroffen werde, weil ich mich nicht mehr bewegen kann. 

Was mich besonders wundert ist, dass die Latenz vor allem Abends um 23 Uhr extrem wird, das ist pünktlich dann wenn ich mit meinem Freund, nachdem er aus der Arbeit gekommen ist, nochmal fix eine HC Ini gehen will -.- 23 Uhr unter der Woche ist ja nicht mehr unbedingt die Rush-Hour.


----------



## Wellnice (18. Januar 2011)

Die Problematik ist hier bereits "gelößt" bzw. das Problem ist bekannt.

Laggs im Spiel

oder siehe direkt:

Lag Problematik


----------



## Lari (18. Januar 2011)

Joa, toll dass das Problem bekannt ist 
Mir gehts als Arcor-Kunde auch seit zwei bis drei Wochen so, dass pünktlich ab 18 Uhr die Latenz langsam steigt bis etwa 450+, ab 22 Uhr geht sie wieder runter.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, liegt das am Server-Zentrum in Frankfurt. Und ist wohl auch völlig zufällig, wen es erwischt.

Einfach hoffen, dass sie es schnell in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2011)

Router auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen und neu einstellen.


----------



## Lari (18. Januar 2011)

Joa, oder Windows neu installieren 
Zumindest in meinem Fall komm ich mit guter Latenz bis über den Router hinaus, das bricht erst in Frankfurt ein


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Die Problematik ist hier bereits "gelößt" bzw. das Problem ist bekannt.
> 
> Laggs im Spiel
> 
> ...



Da ich kein Kabel-BW Kunde bin denke ich dass ich nicht davon betroffen bin :/ 

Ich bin wie geschrieben Telekomkunde in Bayern.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

- router resetten
- ping auf ne neutrale seite wie heise.de messen
- tracert
- netzwerkkabel probieren statt wlan


----------



## pwnge (18. Januar 2011)

Hi, tritt ieses problem vielleicht nur auf wenn du im ts3 was sagst?


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> - router resetten
> - ping auf ne neutrale seite wie heise.de messen
> - tracert
> - netzwerkkabel probieren statt wlan



- router resetten => da hab ich persönlich immer noch ein wenig angst vor ^^ am ende bekomm ich den nimmer zum laufen  Frau ist da manchmal ein wenig ungeschickt
- Ping hab ich schon gemessen, war meist "gut" bzw. "befriedigend"
- traceroute werde ich das nächste mal machen, wenn ich Probleme hab (grad kann ich ohne Probleme spielen)
- Netzwerkkabel klappt net, da der Router ein Stockwerk tiefer steht 

@pwnge wenn ich Online bin, bin ich eigentlich auch immer im TS und spreche da auch viel (Frau halt ^^) kann keine Verschlechterung feststellen während ich spreche. Ich merke halt nur dass man mich nicht mehr versteht wenn die Verbindung schlechter wird...


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> - router resetten => da hab ich persönlich immer noch ein wenig angst vor ^^ am ende bekomm ich den nimmer zum laufen  Frau ist da manchmal ein wenig ungeschickt


einfach kurz Netzstecker aus der Steckdose und wieder rein


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> einfach kurz Netzstecker aus der Steckdose und wieder rein



ok dachte reset = Werkseinstellung ^^ den Stecker hab ich schon öfter gezogen, 10 Sekunden gewartet, wieder eingesteckt, bringt nix. Vielleicht kurzfristig, aber das löst das eigentliche Problem nicht.


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2011)

ohne WLan auszuschliessen kann man da eigentlich erstmal nix machen

Werkseinstellung kannst du machen mit den Telefonen sollte kein Problem beim Wlan müsstest du evtl. im der Fritzbox oder am Rechner den Namen der Wlanverbindung und den Schlüssel anpassen falls diese geändert wurden der Standard Schlüssel fürs Wlan nach dem Zürucksetzen steht auf der Unterseite der Fritzbox


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Wlan Schlüssel is doch das teil von der CD also auf der Hülle? Zugangsdaten sind dann die von T-Online und der Rest sollte passen hoffe ich :/ 

Frage ist jetzt nur ob meine Fritzbox standardmäßig WLAN an hat oder nich, wenn nich muss ich ein lankabel suchen und den laptop dran klemmen *würg*



Tante Edith sagt: Mein Freund hat die Theorie aufgestellt dass mein Bruder tatsächlich kein PW vergeben hat, aber jemand von ausserhalb sich eingeklinkt hat... wenn derjenige dann auf meiner Leitung surft kann es durchaus mal Laggy werden. *Nachbarn droh*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> - router resetten => da hab ich persönlich immer noch ein wenig angst vor ^^ am ende bekomm ich den nimmer zum laufen  Frau ist da manchmal ein wenig ungeschickt
> - Ping hab ich schon gemessen, war meist "gut" bzw. "befriedigend"
> - traceroute werde ich das nächste mal machen, wenn ich Probleme hab (grad kann ich ohne Probleme spielen)
> - Netzwerkkabel klappt net, da der Router ein Stockwerk tiefer steht
> ...



- ich meine wirklich werkseinstellungen^^
- mit dem start > (ausführen) > cmd eingeben > ping heise.de -n 1000 eingeben
mal machen wenn es wieder probleme gibt
zeigt paketverlust
- tracert machen, wenns problem auftritt
zeigt wo pakete verzögert werden, je nachdem was
-langes kabel besorgen^^


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Grad eben war die Latenz wieder im bei 1400. Pingtest war ohne probleme, bevor ich über ausführen die Traceroute abfragen konnte wars schon wieder normal. Kann das wirklich am router hängen? Sorry für die blöde Fragerei


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2011)

kann ja muss aber nicht

kann auch am Stick/Karte liegen oder generell an deiner Wlan Verbindung 

hast du auf dem Laptop auch WoW installliert ?


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> kann ja muss aber nicht
> 
> kann auch am Stick/Karte liegen oder generell an deiner Wlan Verbindung
> 
> hast du auf dem Laptop auch WoW installliert ?



Jo hab ich, da habe ich ähnliche Probleme... ich werd jetzt mal den schritt wagen und meinen Router resetten ^^ drückt mir die daumen


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2011)

wenn du n Lan Kabel da hast geh doch mal mit dem Lappy runter und stöpsel den an


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Sooooooo da isse wieder ^^ 

Habe die Fritzbox resettet, meine Zugangsdaten für T-Online eingegeben und mir ein neues Passwort vergeben. Jetzt wollte ich ein Firmwareupdate machen und was seh ich da? Gibt keins -.- 
Mal sehen ob sich jetzt was an meiner Latenz getan hat... ansonsten muss ich wohl wieder mit AVM telefonieren und die fragen was das soll


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> wenn du n Lan Kabel da hast geh doch mal mit dem Lappy runter und stöpsel den an






> Jetzt wollte ich ein Firmwareupdate machen und was seh ich da? Gibt keins -.-



hast du über den Router versucht oder auf der Seite geschaut ?


----------



## Shantia (18. Januar 2011)

Beides. Lt. Internetseite von AVM ist das letzte Update von 2008.


----------



## Wellnice (19. Januar 2011)

Irgendwelche Tracerts irgendwohin zu machen ist totaler quatsch. Es geht einzig und allein darum, dass Blizzard was an der Client - Server Architektur gedreht hat und bisherige Datenpakete die speziell als "gaming Daten" gekennzeichnet waren, dies nun nicht mehr sind und deshalb von den ISP's falsch geroutet werden. Es bringt absolut nichts, einen standard tracert auf heiße oder sonswtohin zu machen da dies nicht die gleichen Datenpakete sind wie bei einem MMO.

Die einzigen die da was dran ändern können sind Blizzard und eben die Provider. Wenn ihr euren Router resettet ändert das nachwievor nichts daran, wie die Datenpakete geroutet werden nämlich als normaler Peer-to-Peer Traffic.


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ähnliche Probleme mit der Latenz zwischen 19 und 22 Uhr. Sogar noch später manchmal.

Vormittags (wie jetzt z.B.) hab ich ne Latenz von 30ms... alles top.
Muss irgendwie an der Uhrzeit liegen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

Wellnice schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Tracerts irgendwohin zu machen ist totaler quatsch.



da auch sein ts/skype laggt, hat es wohl wenig mit wow und "gaming paketen" zu tun und ist keineswegs quatsch sondern ein guter weg um herrauszufinden an welcher stelle das problem auftritt


----------



## failrage (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo TE,
du spielst nicht zufällig HDRO? Ich hatte nämlich bis vor kurzen die exakt gleiche Problematik wie Du. Bei mir lags daran, dass HDRO ein Zusatzprogramm installiert, welches irgendwann anfängt mit voller Upload-Bandbreite Daten zu anderen Spiele-Clients zu streamen. Unabhängig davon, ob man gerade Hdro spielt oder nicht. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen. Ich bin dem ganzen nur auf die Schliche gekommen, weil mein Router unfassbaren Upload-Trafic für den letzten Monat angezeigt hat. Ich habe mit schlimmeren - Virus etc. - gerechnet. Möglicherweise ist bei Dir auch ein anderes Programm verantwortlich. Checke mal deinen Uploadtraffic.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Tiros (25. Mai 2011)

Guten morgen miteinander!

Da ich bis vor wenigen Monaten auch Leidtragender des Latenzproblems bezüglich Arcor und WoW war, habe ich meinen Vertrag gekündigt.
Doch nun möchte ich mich informieren, ob das Problem der steigenden Latenzen ab 18:00 inzwischen behoben werden konnte.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke im Vorraus!

MfG


----------

